# Whirlwind of Cubes



## Clayy9 (Jul 20, 2011)

Whirlwind of Cubes is my website that I've created as an Ebay-type of shop dedicated to buy, sell, and trade puzzles.

There are three ways to submit an item: use the form on the site, email me (whirlwindofcubes at yahoo dot com), or just post in this thread.

If you have any suggestions/input/comments/questions about the site, please tell me.

The website is located here.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 20, 2011)

I like this idea! I would reccommend getting your own host though.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 20, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Whirlwind of Cubes is my website that I've created as an Ebay-type of shop dedicated to buy, sell, and trade puzzles.
> 
> Right now, there's not much to see. If you have any suggestions/input/comments/questions, please tell me.


 
Man, you sure do get things _done_ and *fast* too! Nice


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks! Now we just need people to use it.


----------



## asportking (Jul 20, 2011)

This is GREAT! Just joined, really hope you can get a lot of people using it.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 20, 2011)

i like the idea im just not sure if it will work well....


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 20, 2011)

What do you think would make it work better?


----------



## ianography (Jul 20, 2011)

If you advertise this a lot (not to the extent that it will annoy people) then I bet that this will go well.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can someone use the Contact Us page so I can see exactly how it works? Thanks!



ianography said:


> If you advertise this a lot (not to the extent that it will annoy people) then I bet that this will go well.



How do you recommend I do that?


----------



## CUBER888 (Jul 20, 2011)

I tried to use the contact us and it said I have to try again in 7 days or something


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 20, 2011)

That's my problem. I don't know why it's doing that. Does anyone know why?


----------



## CUBER888 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yea


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anyone care if I switch this to Google Sites? Webs is giving me a bunch of problems.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 20, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Does anyone care if I switch this to Google Sites? Webs is giving me a bunch of problems.


 
That's probably be better. Try it out.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, it is being temporarily hosted on Google Sites. Since there is not a member area like Webs does, you have to e-mail me for almost everything.


----------



## asportking (Jul 20, 2011)

Just sent you an email so that I can sign up for the thing. Hopefully, I'll have some cubes up there in a bit.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 21, 2011)

For those 9 of you who were part of the Webs version of the site, would you rather it go back? I'm only asking since there were 9 members for the Webs version and only 1 for the Google version.


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 21, 2011)

Are the problems webs is giving you going to make it difficult in the long term? You have to think about how much work it is going to be for you, I used my existing webs account to sign up because it was convenient, not because I necessarily prefer it. I appreciate your effort, but if it is going to suck for you then by all means change hosts


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, the Contact Us page wasn't working at all - and that was a big part of the design. It is also really slow, which isn't a big deal to me. Of course, the Webs site (they did that on purpose, I bet) looks better and is more common here in the cubing community.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Contact takes a week after the site is created to work


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, if that's true, then I will go ahead and keep the Webs site. It's currently up and running, so someone needs to offer something!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've joined.  Username: Katie Hull

For Creditability, can I put for my creditibility treades that I did before the site.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 21, 2011)

There's an actual product now! (Of course, it's my own, but still...)



cuberkid10 said:


> For Creditability, can I put for my creditibility treades that I did before the site.


 
No, I'm only adding what has been done on this site.


----------



## aaronb (Jul 21, 2011)

It looks like all products are put up on the site by you, and user aren't able to put their own products up, and have to go through you to do so.....Wouldn't this be a nuisance to have to monitor every product and transaction on the site, if the site got relatively big in the cubing community? Like on ebay and Craigslist, you put your own products/ads up.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I've thought about that, but I don't have any solutions right now. If you have any ideas, let me know.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 21, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Yes, I've thought about that, but I don't have any solutions right now. If you have any ideas, let me know.


 
when the forum opens( if it will ) sticky a thread and people can list what they want and from there, you can directly put them on to the site. also, when you do have enough products and traffic, i would recommend a store type products page. with a picture and the details and at the bottom a list of people you can contact if there are more than one. (the big flaw with this is if the products are drastically different... scratch that. give each person there own product) and also you might wanna sort them by brand name.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 21, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> when the forum opens( if it will ) sticky a thread and people can list what they want and from there, you can directly put them on to the site. also, when you do have enough products and traffic, i would recommend a store type products page. with a picture and the details and at the bottom a list of people you can contact if there are more than one. (the big flaw with this is if the products are drastically different... scratch that. give each person there own product) and also you might wanna sort them by brand name.


 
With your forum idea, I would still have to place them on the site myself (which isn't a big deal to me, but if there are a lot of products to add, it could take a while). I also can't implement a store page because it costs money (hence, the donation page).


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 21, 2011)

how much money?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 21, 2011)

10 product in store limit: $3.75/month
30 product in store limit: $7.75/month
Unlimited: $16.66/month

http://www.webs.com/pricing.htm


----------



## aaronb (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought about it for a few minutes, and here's two suggestions I came up with:

1) You could put all the items up yourself, with a picture, price, and title, and link it to the members profile, where the seller can list more info, pricing options, etc. on the products they're selling. (This would save time, since you wouldn't have to list all the info)

2) I know Webs.com has applications you can put on your site, and maybe there is one where members can add the listings theirselves, and link it to their profiles, themselves.
(You really wouldn't have to do anything at all, except keep up on the site itself)

And in the end, if the site does get kind of big, and you stick with the first option, you could have other people help post the listings.

EDIT: I saw your last post. If people could raise $17 per month, you could switch to the store option, but I have no clue how much you'd be able to raise mothly.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 21, 2011)

I do like your first suggestion, except that in order to see the information, a buyer can't just look at the page. I want it to be as simple as possible.

I am looking through their apps, but I haven't seen anything so far that can help.


----------



## asportking (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, for now, I think the format it is works fine. But what are you going to do when it gets real big? I mean, you only have a few members right now, but when you get a few hundred members, and you got like 50 emails a day from people asking you to put stuff up for them, it might get a little tough.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 21, 2011)

asportking said:


> Well, for now, I think the format it is works fine. But what are you going to do when it gets real big? I mean, you only have a few members right now, but when you get a few hundred members, and you got like 50 emails a day from people asking you to put stuff up for them, it might get a little tough.


 


Clayy9 said:


> Yes, I've thought about that, but I don't have any solutions right now. If you have any ideas, let me know.


 
I will continue looking for a solution; hopefully I will have one by that time.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I will continue looking for a solution; hopefully I will have one by that time.


 
Maybe there is a way to let the people put the cube up themselves so you don't have to go through 50 emails a day for you to do it, but I'm not sure if that's possible.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 21, 2011)

have you any donations as of now?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm doing my best to try and find something that will let me do that. If there isn't anything, I may, in the future, need someone to help me transfer puzzle information from the email account to the website.



James Cavanauh said:


> have you any donations as of now?


 
Nope; the counter on the site is accurate (I believe).


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks neat. I'll keep this in mind. Webs is fine for now; however, if the site gets busier you should get your own host.


----------



## asportking (Jul 21, 2011)

For the donations, maybe you could charge like 50 cents or something per person for every transaction they do? Although that might not work if they don't have paypal...


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 28, 2011)

Finally, you can submit puzzles via the actual website! I've changed a few things, so check it out!

---OLD POST---



asportking said:


> For the donations, maybe you could charge like 50 cents or something per person for every transaction they do? Although that might not work if they don't have paypal...


 
I'm not going to charge anyone for anything. It's not like I could enforce it, anyway.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice! Gonna check it out.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 28, 2011)

Has anything on the website sold yet clayy9?


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm reopening this site for use. Please help it gain some interest! Remember, the only thing you have to do is tell me some things about the cube - it's that easy!


----------



## asportking (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome! I meant to put some cubes on there, but I never got the chance. I'll make sure to send you an email soon.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 29, 2011)

I like this


----------



## pajarodune (Sep 1, 2011)

Ya this is really very great.....


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice. I would trade a 3x3 for the YJ Axis Cube... but it's white. Yeah, that sounds racist.

Update: I made an account and I'll be looking through my 74 item puzzle collection to see if I would use your site. THANKS. I think that is a good idea for a site.


----------



## asportking (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm surprised this website hasn't been getting lots of attention; I think it's a really great idea.


----------



## Clayy9 (Sep 9, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> Update: I made an account and I'll be looking through my 74 item puzzle collection to see if I would use your site. THANKS. I think that is a good idea for a site.


 
_Do you have anything you could try to sell?

To everyone else: this site can't grow if you don't use it!_


----------

